# Savory Pumpkin Soup



## JoshBenske

As I sat down this morning and Pondered what to do with the 29oz can of Pumkin that I had picked up moments before hand. A few ideas crossed my mind. After discussing it a little with the present family, we decided on Pumkin soup. I was a little reluctant at first, but the results are more than impressive and very delicious.

2 Cups of Chopped onions
1 cup of chopped carrots
1 cup of chopped celery
2 tablespoons of fresh chopped garlic
1 tablespoon of olive oil
1 tablespoon of butter

Add the Butter and Olive oil to a large Stock pot, bring up to Medium High heat, and then add all 3 vegtable types. Add salt and pepper, and 1 Bay Leaf. Also add about a tspn of Black Peppercorns. Sautee until soft, and then add about 6 cups of Chicken Stock ( I like packaged Kitchen Basics, it is convienant and flavorful) 

Boil this for about 20 minutes and then add the can of pumkin, along with about 1 1/2 tblspn's of Dried parsley, about 1 tspn of Cayenne Pepper, 1 tspn of Fennel seeds, 1 tspn of fresh ground black pepper, and a dash of Cumin. Bring this up to a boil, until all ingredients are well incorporated and the pumkin has liquified. Put the mixture through a fine mesh sieve, pouring the now strained soup mixture into a bowl. Wash your Stock pot out, or place a new one on the burner, and melt 1 stick of butter. After the butter has melted, add 1 cup of finely minced onion, and sautee until translucent, then add about a tablespoon of flour, to make a roux. Lower the heat slightly and cook the roux until it begins to brown, we are looking for a Blonde Roux. Once this has been achieved, Stir the Pumkin Soup mixture in to this, to incorporate. Lower the heat slightly, and the soup will begin to thicken. Now add about 3 cups of Whole milk to this, and finally Salt, and Pepper to taste. Also add a 1/4 cup of White Wine Vinager, a Cup of fresh grated Parmesian cheese, Or the Can kind if that is what you perfer, and some finely minced fresh parsley. Simmer as long as nessesary for the soup to thicken ( About 10 minutes). Serve in a bowl, with a dallop of sour cream, and a sprinkle of finely minced chives ( I used more parsley but this would be better). This is DELICIOUS. I think it will make an awesome Holiday soup for a Thanksgiving appetizer or Christmas. 

All Ingredients Nessesary-

(1) 29oz can of Pumkin
6 cups of Chicken Stock
3 Onion's
1 large carrot
3 stalks of Celery
Chives
3 cups of Whole Milk
2 Sticks of Butter
Flour
About 4 cloves of Garlic
Salt
Pepper
White Wine Vinager
Fennel Seed
Cumin
Cayenne Pepper 
Parmesian Cheese
Sour Cream 

Im not even really a Pumkin Pie fan and I love this soup....Im on my third bowl already, as I type this  

Josh


----------



## KAYLINDA

The picture looks awesome!  I will definately try it!


----------



## Shunka

I like to make a similar recipe (it also adds potatoes) and serve in a hollowed out pumpkin at big dinners. A good crusty bread rounds it out wonderfully.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I was poking around in the pantry and found a can of solid pack pumpkin.  

Pies and puddings are off the list so I'm thinking about using it to make a pot of pumpkin soup.  

Do any of you have an easy pumpkin soup recipe that you could share.

Thanks B


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Can of pumpkin, can of chicken broth, season with cumin, salt and pepper.  Serve with a swirl of sour cream.  Yum!!!


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Can of pumpkin, can of chicken broth, season with cumin, salt and pepper.  Serve with a swirl of sour cream.  Yum!!!



I was thinking curry and heavy cream, I will give the cumin and sour cream a try!

Actually I have enough pumpkin to make two small batches so I may give both a try!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I love pumpkin soup, curry is a good idea too with chunks of granny smith apples.


----------



## Zhizara

I was so disappointed that Walmart didn't have any of the little pumpkins for sale this year.  They are so good just put in the oven whole and bake until done.

They are cute for decorations, but to me, I'd really rather eat it.

I love your easy recipe, Princess.  I'm not sure about the cumin though, curry either.  I'll have to think about what spice would be to my taste, but I really want to try it.

Since I missed getting my fix of pumpkin roasted like a squash, I'll have to try the canned pumpkin.  I'm adding it to my list right now.  You've got me drooling again, and here I sit without a drool rag.  Darn these sticky keys!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

try a little chili powder, you want to make it savory not sweet.  Might try some Italian herbs and seasonings, too.  I llike to soften garlic, onion and celery and puree into the pumpkin.  Green chilis and chipotles in adobo are good pureed in, too!


----------



## Zhizara

Chili powder sounds interesting.

I'll wait until I can taste it and see then what to try.

I've got a story to tell about chili powder, but I'll start a thread about that one.


----------



## Addie

The big pumpkins are for carving. They are not as sweet as the small ones. The little ones are for eating. They are so sweet. I used to buy them right after Halloween when the prices drop drastically. I used to freeze it in 12 ounce containers. The same amount as the cans. Then if I had less than that at the end, I would freeze it in four ounce container.


----------



## lyndalou

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Can of pumpkin, can of chicken broth, season with cumin, salt and pepper.  Serve with a swirl of sour cream.  Yum!!!



Looks good to me. I'm going to try it. What do you serve with it if it is dinner?


----------



## LeeLe

Looks tasty. Gotta try it. Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## Addie

lyndalou said:


> Looks good to me. I'm going to try it. What do you serve with it if it is dinner?



A salad. I would put finely diced raw carrots in the salad. The color would replicate that of the soup. And don't forget that dollop of sour cream on top of the soup. 

ATK found that is you cook the canned pumpkin first on low heat, it will get rid of that metallic taste. Just a few minutes is all it needs. Enough to heat it up. Then you can add your other ingredients.


----------



## Aunt Bea

lyndalou said:


> Looks good to me. I'm going to try it. What do you serve with it if it is dinner?



The day after Thanksgiving I would go with a mug of pumpkin soup and an epic club or grilled cheese sandwich with turkey, cranberries, etc.

Build it and they will come!


----------



## Zhizara

Addie said:


> The big pumpkins are for carving. They are not as sweet as the small ones. The little ones are for eating. They are so sweet. I used to buy them right after Halloween when the prices drop drastically. I used to freeze it in 12 ounce containers. The same amount as the cans. Then if I had less than that at the end, I would freeze it in four ounce container.



I always feel a little guilty putting one in the oven.  They are so _cute_.  If they had some, I would probably buy at least three so I could cook one and let the others sit around where I could admire them as fall decorations.


----------



## Addie

Zhizara said:


> I always feel a little guilty putting one in the oven.  They are so _cute_.  If they had some, I would probably buy at least three so I could cook one and let the others sit around where I could admire them as fall decorations.



There is good reason those little ones are called sugar pumpkins.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

lyndalou said:


> Looks good to me. I'm going to try it. What do you serve with it if it is dinner?



I like to serve it with (Mexican flavored) chicken as a main.  Otherwise just a turkey, sprout and avocado sandwich.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I think this will be the recipe that I use as  my guide.  

I will make some additions, deletions, and substitutions along the way! 

https://www.verybestbaking.com/recipes/32396/creamy-pumpkin-soup/


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Aunt Bea said:


> I think this will be the recipe that I use as  my guide.
> 
> I will make some additions, deletions, and substitutions along the way!
> 
> https://www.verybestbaking.com/recipes/32396/creamy-pumpkin-soup/



Nice starter recipe, but I would be leaving out the brown sugar and cinnamon in the beginning.  If I wanted pumpkin pie, I would just make it.


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Nice starter recipe, but I would be leaving out the brown sugar and cinnamon in the beginning.  If I wanted pumpkin pie, I would just make it.



I agree!

No sugar, no spice, and certainly no snips, no snails, no puppy dog tails! 

I will probably add some minced celery, a little cayenne and heavy or sour cream in place of the canned milk.


----------

